# Some pics I just took......



## ABbuggin (Jun 7, 2009)

I decided to post these here since nobody really ever looks in the "other inverts photos" section. Besides, once pic doesn't qualify.  

They were all taken with a 55mil lens, no cropping.

ISO for all is 100

Shutter speed was 1/200-1/250 (except for the car, it was 1/450)

F stop was 5.6-9 depending on the picture

I can't wait to get the cannon 100mil macro lens. :wub: 
































Please let me know which one is your favorite.


----------



## Emile.Wilson (Jun 7, 2009)

second last one is my favorite


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jun 7, 2009)

Hey, nice job AB! I like the last two. When you get that new lens, MaciJunkie will have to watch out!


----------



## superfreak (Jun 8, 2009)

that green dragonfly is intense!


----------



## lectricblueyes (Jun 8, 2009)

I like them all but would have to go with 2nd from last. Forward facing view of the dragonfly. That camera is amazing, you take such highly detailed pictures of such tiny things... heck you could probably film a herd of sperm cells running across the surface of a tabletop or something! Hmmm... kinda gross...


----------



## Katnapper (Jun 8, 2009)

LectricBlueyes said:


> I like them all but would have to go with 2nd from last. Forward facing view of the dragonfly. That camera is amazing, you take such highly detailed pictures of such tiny things... heck you could probably film a herd of sperm cells running across the surface of a tabletop or something! Hmmm... kinda gross...


The things that run through 'Lectric's mind.....  :lol: 

I like the green dragonfly too!


----------



## revmdn (Jun 8, 2009)

I like the RC car.


----------



## Geart (Jun 8, 2009)

RC car is the best.


----------



## ABbuggin (Jun 9, 2009)

Geart said:


> RC car is the best.


Thanks. It was actually quite hard to get a good picture, the R/C car can hit 60mph in just over 3 seconds and if I apply the throttle to hard on a low traction surface, the rear tires expand up to 9" and explode. h34r: h34r:

I cropped the face shot of the dragonfly, I like the 1st one the best.  











If you look closely, you can see the facets in his eyes!!


----------



## superfreak (Jun 11, 2009)

and a bit of those sharp mouthparts! beautiful!


----------



## yeatzee (Jun 15, 2009)

I think a little sharpening and the first crop will be golden


----------



## ABbuggin (Jun 15, 2009)

yeatzee said:


> I think a little sharpening and the first crop will be golden


I agree, but it looks much better not on photobucket. The original looks pretty sharp on my laptop. I've noticed that photobucket "degrades" pics a bit.


----------



## yeatzee (Jun 15, 2009)

Which is why I use Flickr


----------



## ABbuggin (Jun 15, 2009)

yeatzee said:


> Which is why I use Flickr


Yep. I didn't know this until I had 100's of pic on photobucket, I don't feel that it is significant enough to transfer them all just yet. :lol:


----------



## Morpheus uk (Jun 15, 2009)

Whats your flickr photostream page yeatzee?


----------



## yeatzee (Jun 15, 2009)

I actually have another 200+ macro images I still have to upload to flickr..... but since I don't have a pro account It will take a few months. (keep forgetting to upload them!!!)

here is my photostream but bare in mind 90% of it (Anything past page 2 basically) is pre-macro lens and pre-DSLR  

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------

